# Where's the Cheese?



## BlueHalo

alright! Im new here but definitely not new to the world or tanks lol, just a quick hello to test the waters so to speak while i snoop around. Ive got too many tanks fresh,salt and ponds but will be adding a few hundred more gallons over the summer(just shoot me please) I tend to drive the short bus quite a bit but a simple shut up works wonders so, who's who? Sas.


----------



## Twistersmom

Hello!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Hi there and welcome aboard!
I would love to hear more details on your tank and see any pictures you might have


----------



## BlueHalo

Thank you Twistersmom



Twistersmom said:


> Hello!
> Welcome to the forum!





aunt kymmie said:


> Hi there and welcome aboard!
> I would love to hear more details on your tank and see any pictures you might have


Thank you Auntie! fresh or salt?


----------



## aunt kymmie

Salt or Fresh? Why, both, of course!


----------



## BlueHalo

aunt kymmie said:


> Salt or Fresh? Why, both, of course!


WHAT! you want me to develop performance anxiety already? SHEESH! lol and where would you like ALL these pictures hmm? any piano's need moving? mow the lawn?? (insert shut up here or I will make you like me haha)
Seriously tho (muhahahaahacough) photo bucket ok? AUNTIE! AUNTIE! whats my attachment allowance?? can I get an advance??


----------



## aunt kymmie

Photo bucket is great, WHEN you get time. Please, do not rush your schedule or time frame on my account. I do not need my piano moved but I could use a water change or two :lol:
Your allowance is....that I like you already!!


----------



## BlueHalo

aunt kymmie said:


> Photo bucket is great, WHEN you get time. Please, do not rush your schedule or time frame on my account. I do not need my piano moved but I could use a water change or two :lol:
> Your allowance is....that I like you already!!


OMG! a realist! ok, just for that heres a PUPPY PICTURE and a FiSHIE for your reward and obvious good taste lol


----------



## aunt kymmie

Nice looking arowana.

Your schnauzer is adorable. Puppy? Is he going to grow into a mini, standard or giant?? I prefer natural versus cropped but either way, what a total cutie.


----------



## willow

hello and welcome.
i hope you enjoy your stay here with us,and upload more yummy pictures.:-D


----------



## BlueHalo

aunt kymmie said:


> Nice looking arowana.
> 
> Your schnauzer is adorable. Puppy? Is he going to grow into a mini, standard or giant?? I prefer natural versus cropped but either way, what a total cutie.


Thank you Auntie! He is a mini and a companion for our giant, agree on the ears too, the breeder suggested the ears weren't going to hang right and needed cropping(better him than me) the English Bulldogs are a little too keen to play with him right now




willow said:


> hello and welcome.
> i hope you enjoy your stay here with us,and upload more yummy pictures.:-D


Lainey, thank you for the welcome! dont know about yummy pictures lol lets try this one.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Wait! Are you telling me that you have a Koi pond?? Two schnauzers AND bulldogs and a whole lot of other tanks?? I think I'll take back saying that I like you...instead I envy you!
Looking forward to all the pics that are going to follow. That's an order! :lol:


----------



## BlueHalo

aunt kymmie said:


> Wait! Are you telling me that you have a Koi pond?? Two schnauzers AND bulldogs and a whole lot of other tanks?? I think I'll take back saying that I like you...instead I envy you!
> Looking forward to all the pics that are going to follow. That's an order! :lol:


left out the Parrots didnt I lol oh! and the wabbits, now about this envy baloney [email protected]!!! you pick up frozen err well never mind that. 
hey Boss? where do i start a tankage thingy? the forums seem more Q&A instead of a vehicle for self glorification, I have soooooo many mistakes to show I could be the poster child for Noobism.
almost forgot the cookie, cookies for some, bright shiny's for others la,la ,al:roll:

http://www.fishforum.com/[URL=http:...ugium/th_dolphinsBlowingRings.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## onefish2fish

sounds like you dont need cheese, but you may need hay, birdseed, and ground meat for your zoo. :wink:


i would really enjoy seeing all your tanks and animals. 
heres some links for starting up pictures
saltwater
http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/
freshwater
http://www.fishforum.com/freshwater-fish-pictures-videos/
ponds
http://www.fishforum.com/vivarium-pond-pictures-videos/
other pets
http://www.fishforum.com/other-pets/

welcome to the forum!


----------



## aunt kymmie

OF2F- Thanks for adding those links. I'm really looking forward to these pics. 

BlueHalo-Remember when I said I envy you?? Well, you said the dreaded word: Parrot. You are so "off" the envy list now. I live with a parrot and there's nothing like spending the rest of your life with a spoiled 2 year old who will never grow up and to make matters worse...outlive you! 

Great vid attachment. I'd never seen anything like it before. Thanks! :-D


----------



## BlueHalo

onefish2fish said:


> sounds like you dont need cheese, but you may need hay, birdseed, and ground meat for your zoo. :wink:
> 
> 
> i would really enjoy seeing all your tanks and animals.
> heres some links for starting up pictures
> saltwater
> http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/
> freshwater
> http://www.fishforum.com/freshwater-fish-pictures-videos/
> ponds
> http://www.fishforum.com/vivarium-pond-pictures-videos/
> other pets
> http://www.fishforum.com/other-pets/
> 
> welcome to the forum!


Hey onefish Mucho Thanksalots! soon as my eyes stop burning Ill see if I can bog your server down lol


----------



## BlueHalo

aunt kymmie said:


> OF2F- Thanks for adding those links. I'm really looking forward to these pics.
> 
> BlueHalo-Remember when I said I envy you?? Well, you said the dreaded word: Parrot. You are so "off" the envy list now. I live with a parrot and there's nothing like spending the rest of your life with a spoiled 2 year old who will never grow up and to make matters worse...outlive you!
> 
> Great vid attachment. I'd never seen anything like it before. Thanks! :-D


HA! I KNEW IT WOULDNT LAST!!! weve got three, major PITA"S. Outlive me? such nonsense Im immoral, no Im immortal yeah, maybe both whatever


----------



## aunt kymmie

3 PITA's??? :shock: As long as they aren't 3 Moluccan's...if they are, I've gone from liking you, to envying you, to feeing sorry for you! After I'm done feeling sorry for you I call the 911 to haul you away 
Mine's a double yellow headed amazon. What are yours??


----------



## onefish2fish

as for the dolphins they are extremely intelligent, they are playing. 

ive seen a clownfish blowing a ring before too, i think it was out of sand.


----------



## BlueHalo

onefish2fish said:


> as for the dolphins they are extremely intelligent, they are playing.
> 
> ive seen a clownfish blowing a ring before too, i think it was out of sand.


I wonder if the Dolphin has a use for this in the wild or was it just to amuse humans?


----------



## BlueHalo

aunt kymmie said:


> 3 PITA's??? :shock: As long as they aren't 3 Moluccan's...if they are, I've gone from liking you, to envying you, to feeing sorry for you! After I'm done feeling sorry for you I call the 911 to haul you away
> Mine's a double yellow headed amazon. What are yours??


I thought I'd made it clear? Im goofy not stupid lol, we have a m and f Eclectus and a Grey, its Monday again isn't it? oh oh that means the semi serious clothes again :roll:


----------



## aunt kymmie

Awwww...those are very nice birds. Not screamers like macaws, amazons, cockatoos. I agree, you are goofy, not stupid. I applaud your excellent choice in all things avian.
Now....where are your fish?? :brow: 
(I don't need to tell you that I want to see pics of the birds)



> I wonder if the Dolphin has a use for this in the wild or was it just to amuse humans?


Why would dolphins engage in any behavior to amuse us humans that a trainer isn't asking for? They are much smarter than that. I think they are bored silly in captivity and are amusing themselves!!

P.S. Just tried to google "why" but instead got the physics of the bubble. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## willow

aunt kymmie said:


> Mine's a double yellow headed amazon.


 :squint: hmmmmmm and where is the picture of that beautie may i ask ??????????????


----------



## aunt kymmie

willow said:


> :squint: hmmmmmm and where is the picture of that beautie may i ask ??????????????


She was my avatar for about 30 days (each of my "kids" are taking turns) so she'll be up next!
Willow, I know we are both looking forward to seeing every picture BlueHalo is going to share with us!!


----------



## willow

i look forward to seeing your fid 
and yeah,can't wait for more pics,just wonder whats taking so long :lol:


----------



## BlueHalo

DRAMA!DRAMA!DRAMA!DRAMA!DRAMA!DRAMA! ah thats better, seems Mr Gates is busily messing with my comp or Ive managed to stuff too much in it ?? oh well, umm brain lag umm Oh yeah HELLO! Thanks for the support umm Im going to start a thread and try and move out of the basement, it will be a story like no other, a plan comes together,falls apart, reserects and carries on (no animals were harmed in this production, one semi human slightly injured, but as we like to say in Canukistan "NO BLOOD! NO GOOD!"
Birdies tomorrow


----------



## aunt kymmie

It's tomorrow. Bill Gates has retired so he can't possibly be messing with your computer. No more excuses...where's the birdies??? :-D
Mine's to the left!


----------



## BlueHalo

well, just because you abandoned and ignored me for a whole day, here is a small and miserable pic of Buddy, the vicious shewolf of the ss, nasty nasty nasty


----------



## aunt kymmie

Nice looking Eclectus! Looking foward to seeing her mate and the African. 
Are we ever going to see any pictures of any fish?????????????? :roll:


----------



## BlueHalo

hmm?dare I say High Maintenance?? You know I had to "network" this stuff right? No one should ever have to go thru a womans files, eeeEYUC!!! chock full of mush I tell ya


----------



## onefish2fish

your clown hosts your clam? 

i saw a picture of a clown caught in a clam that closed once..


----------



## BlueHalo

onefish2fish said:


> your clown hosts your clam?
> 
> i saw a picture of a clown caught in a clam that closed once..


My Clam hosts my clown lol, 1f2f clowns are not picky, they will nest up in just about anything, my tank raised false perc's took almost 10 months to discover the seabae now they only come out for food. Have you ever seen a clam with a crab living in it? thats a sight lol


----------



## onefish2fish

i know they will host anything, corals, glass, powerheads .. its whatever they feel safe/comfortable in but i was just wondering if they hosted it on a daily basis because as ive said, ive seen a picture of a clam that shut on a clown that hosted it. i believe they saved the fish but it was in poor shape.


----------



## BlueHalo

onefish2fish said:


> i know they will host anything, corals, glass, powerheads .. its whatever they feel safe/comfortable in but i was just wondering if they hosted it on a daily basis because as ive said, ive seen a picture of a clam that shut on a clown that hosted it. i believe they saved the fish but it was in poor shape.


The female wouldnt let the male on so she'd chase him off and just slam that clam, I think the clam was to battered up to do much harm


----------



## willow

yeahhhhhhhhh birdies 
you guys have the cutest birds.
nice fish pictures too.


----------



## BlueHalo

willow said:


> yeahhhhhhhhh birdies
> you guys have the cutest birds.
> nice fish pictures too.


you are too kind :-D got coffee?


----------



## willow

got coffee ?
sorry don't understandie that one :-?


----------



## BlueHalo

willow said:


> got coffee ?
> sorry don't understandie that one :-?


OI!! sorry just noticed your in Tealand lol, nasty drink really come over to the dark roast side, we have donuts:twisted:


----------



## willow

yes in deed the land of a cup of tea will sooth anything lol
i do like coffee though,but not strong i guess latte ?
and as for donuts if their not crispy creme i'm not comming ;-)


----------



## BlueHalo

willow said:


> yes in deed the land of a cup of tea will sooth anything lol
> i do like coffee though,but not strong i guess latte ?
> and as for donuts if their not crispy creme i'm not comming ;-)


ewwwwwwww! crispy creme is disgusting! so Friday night, Curry or Crisps? where abouts are you? My mums from Staley Bridge


----------



## willow

_not really up for a curry,so i guess the crisps and chocolat will have to do _
_and sunny norf london govner  land of Mary poppins. lol_


----------



## BlueHalo

sleep well Lainey and don't forget to water the palms lol


----------



## willow

no palms,just grass.


----------

